# How Do I Program One Of These ?



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

These little switching modules, mostly from China are handy for my large scale train animations. However, the instructions can be very frustrating. This module was working yesterday and now it's not. Since I have had it forever, I don't have any original instructions. But the small black button is supposed to be the programmer. 

I don't recall the procedure. I wonder if anyone here is familiar with one of these.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You might take a close look at the 2 big capacitors (black things with a big X on top) and make sure they are not expanding and pushing the X part out. It may be the light bit the right one looks OK , the left one appears to be expanding.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Might you need a jumper on two of those three pins for programming?


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

MichaelE said:


> Might you need a jumper on two of those three pins for programming?


I don't think so. Jumpers across two of them or all three determines if the relays are latching or momentary.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Apply power and press the black button fairly quickly eight times. You should see the LED blink a few times. Wait a few seconds and then press it one time for momentary control or two times for ON/OFF control. After the LED blinks, press one of the buttons on the remote, it should accept the pairing and be ready to use.


----------

